# wireless wg111 v2 [SOLVED]

## xveilsidex

Ciao ragazzi sto cercando di far funzionare la scheda usb wg111 v2 con i driver di windows xp e ndiswrapper  

DA DMESG :

wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:6c:f0:68:ef using NDIS driver: net111v2, version: 0x1, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8187 Wireless LAN USB NIC                                     ', 0846:6A00.F.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

DA IWCONFIG 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          RTS thr:65535 B   Fragment thr:65535 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ho emerso  ieee80211  wireless-tools wpa_supplicant  ma la chiave non riesce ancora a connettersi.. forse manca qualche modulo xkè non riesce a stabilire nemmeno la qualita' del link del mio access point! 

Qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare in merito?Last edited by xveilsidex on Mon Feb 19, 2007 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alnews

Ma configuri la chiave con iwconfig inserendo essid, wep (o wpa) e quant'altro?

----------

## xveilsidex

ho emerso wpa supplicant e wireless-tool  però su un giornale ho letto ke questo problema può essere causato da un blocco del mac address! quindi nn so che fare ora.. mi sta venenedo in mente di comprare una scheda pci ke in teoria dovrebbe essere piu semplice da configurare!

----------

## Kernel78

Mi accodo (anche se in netto ritardo).

Tu sei poi riuscito a far andare questa dannata "cosa" ?

Io arrivo a vedere wlan0 ma se provo a fare

```
# 

# iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     No scan results
```

 con l'ap completamente aperto.

Quello che mi infastidisce è essere riuscito a trovare guide (anche in italiano) che spiegano come installare i driver per windows, vengono suggeriti quelli per win 98/ME (ma io per sicurezza o provato anche gli altri) e tutto mi funziona appunto fino a ottenere l'interfaccia wlan0 ma mentre le guide proseguono verso la connessione io mi fermo prima di intravedere l'ap.

La butto e prendo una scheda pcmcia ? (premetto che l'ho presa solo perchè era già inclusa nella confezione del router che volevo)

----------

## t-storm

Ciao, 

non so se può esservi utile ma stanotte sono riuscito a fare funzionare la "cosa" con chip Realtek. Funziona con i driver 2.0 della netgear

http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/D102948.asp

Ho provato quelli per WinXP ma non si connette. Con quelli per WinME si. 

Ho installato net-wireless/wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 e net-wireless/ndiswrapper 1.33.

Kernel 2.6.18-r4.

 :Razz: 

----------

## xveilsidex

si ho risolto anch'io con il chip realteck!

----------

